# amore e poesia



## Old borges (3 Giugno 2009)

potrebbe essere che qui... ognuno da libero sfogo alla propria creatività...

Canto d’Amoeba
_(a MeStesso)_

taci e ascolta
questo antico Canto d’Amoeba
qui... proprio qui in quest’acqua putrida &
stagnante
è silenzioso (al punto che...: non so nemmeno io se c’è... e
vivo nell’angoscia dell’incertezza come
quando mi domando se lei
ancora mi ama, o per lo meno mi ha
amato almeno un po’!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Giugno 2009)

borges ha detto:


> potrebbe essere che cui... ognuno da libero sfogo alla propria creatività...
> 
> Canto d’Amoeba*
> _(a MeStesso)_
> ...


l'asterisco a cosa serve?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (3 Giugno 2009)

licenza poetica.

Come uno zang tumb tumb dei simboli.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> licenza poetica.
> 
> Come uno *zang tumb tumb dei simboli.*


che cos'è?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

.

(licenza poetica.)


----------



## Old borges (4 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'asterisco a cosa serve?


è solo un errore.. corretto
e c'era anche un cui al posto del qui... nn so perché


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

rimandato a settembre.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Giugno 2009)

borges ha detto:


> è solo un errore.. corretto
> e c'era anche un cui al posto del qui... nn so perché


ciao borges!
hai il nome di un poeta triste.


----------



## Old Zyp (4 Giugno 2009)

è stato un modo per comunicare il mio stato d'animo, non certo per diventar poeta quindi : 

per farle prender il volo da quelle mura, per poter far prender il volo a quell'aquilone 


che vuol portarsi dietro con cura 

che vuol guardar sorridendo

volar senza paura !


salut !

editato cusa ovvi motivi


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

vorrei essere un pulcino non per dirti pio pio ma per dirti amore mio


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vorrei essere un pulcino non per dirti pio pio ma per dirti amore mio


 
che stile.
che classe.
che poesia...


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vorrei essere un pulcino non per dirti pio pio ma per dirti amore mio


eccomi!
mi hai chiamata?

(apprezzo il tuo buon gusto, ma anche il pio pio c'ha il suo senso: mai dire mai, comunque)


















ma poi di tutti i volatili, per chiamare me scegli il pulcino?
ma ti pare carino?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

il sole è giallo
il mare è blu
l'amore mio rimani tu


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il sole è giallo
> il mare è blu
> l'amore mio rimani tu


sta diventando una giornata imbarazzante.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sta diventando una giornata imbarazzante.


parecchio..


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sta diventando una giornata imbarazzante.


Aspro era il calle, ed aspra la pendenza
ma proseguimmo impavidi, e in tal modo
ci ritrovammo al punto di partenza

Pap'è satan, pap'è satan aleppe
queste parole dai concetti bui
per secoli nessun spiegare seppe

Solo Dante lo può, ragion per cui
chi vuol saper che cosa voglion dire
vada al'inferno, e lo domandi a lui


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

voglio bene a tutti quanti
per trattarvi uso i guanti
Son di tutti l'amichetta 
ma il  mio amor è brugoletta


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> voglio bene a tutti quanti
> per trattarvi uso i guanti
> Son di tutti l'amichetta
> ma il mio amor è brugoletta









non ho mai voluto mettermi tra voi due


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

La poesia e' per pochi... deve dire tanto in poche parole, senza strapparsi le vesti altrimenti mi sa di piagnone.

Non mi ci metto ma apprezzo chi ci tenta


----------



## Old sperella (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La poesia e' per pochi... deve dire tanto in poche parole, senza strapparsi le vesti altrimenti mi sa di piagnone.
> 
> Non mi ci metto ma apprezzo chi ci tenta


ti piacciono gli Haiku ?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> voglio bene a tutti quanti
> per trattarvi uso i guanti
> Son di tutti l'amichetta
> ma il mio amor è brugoletta


Capisco il tuo ardore
comprendo l'amore
ma ti dico per onestà
dai anche a noi una possibilità.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo ardore
> comprendo l'amore
> ma ti dico per onestà
> dai anche a noi una possibilità.


non andartene ti dico
fai qualcosa pel tuo amico
ho deciso vado via
ah capisco è gelosia...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (4 Giugno 2009)

*........*

Tu che t'insinuasti come una lama
Nel mio cuore gemente; tu che forte
Come un branco di demoni venisti
A fare folle e ornata, del mio spirito
Umiliato il tuo letto e il regno-infame
A cui, come il forzato alla catena,
Sono legato: come alla bottiglia
L'ubriacone; come alla carogna
I vermi; come al gioco l'ostinato
Giocatore, che sia maledetta.

Ho chiesto alla fulminea spada, allora,
Di conquistare la mia libertà;
Ed il veleno perfido ho pregato
Di soccorrer me vile. Ahimè, la spada
Ed il veleno, pieni di disprezzo,
M'han detto: "Non sei degno che alla tua
Schiavitù maledetta ti si tolga,
Imbecille! Una volta liberato
Dal suo dominio, per i nostri sforzi,
tu faresti rivivere il cadaver
del tuo vampiro, con i baci tuoi!".


Charles Baudelaire - Il vampiro


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Capisco il tuo ardore
> comprendo l'amore
> ma ti dico per onestà
> dai anche a noi una possibilità.





Asudem ha detto:


> non andartene ti dico
> fai qualcosa pel tuo amico
> ho deciso vado via
> ah capisco è gelosia...


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

sono f i g a 
sono bella
sono molto vanerella
ma per quanto io sia ganza
scappa spesso una gran ranza


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

sono morbida
e accogliente

di bel viso
e intelligente

poi una str....
apre le gambe

e io son qui 
stanca e tremante


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono morbida
> e accogliente
> 
> di bel viso
> ...


Giri di tango
e tante sambe
sono in troppe
ad aprir le gambe.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vorrei essere un pulcino non per dirti pio pio ma per dirti amore mio


come una barca lascia la scia, io ti lascio la firma mia


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

siete racchie e incompetenti
e vi rompo tutti i denti
poi vi spacco le braccette
e vi rigo sulle tette


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come una barca lascia la scia, io ti lascio la firma mia


della tua firma io me ne fotto
anzi lo sai che mi hai belle che rotto?
quanto alla bava e alla tua zozza scia 
presto pulisci o ti tiro la mia


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

dal punto di vista del regolamento, questo non si configura come svaccamento del 3d altrui?
o possiamo continuare?


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dal punto di vista del regolamento, questo *non si configura come svaccamento del 3d altrui?*
> o possiamo continuare?


 
assolutamente si.
attendiamo un ban fiduciose


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

più licenza poetica di così non so che volete!
ricordo ad amoremio che sarebbe il confessionale la sezione dove lo svacco non è tollerato 
Nonostante ciò nel tred di candita si stan sparando cazzate a tutto spiano senza che staff dica una fava..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> più licenza poetica di così non so che volete!
> ricordo ad amoremio che sarebbe il confessionale la sezione dove lo svacco non è tollerato
> Nonostante ciò nel tred di candita si stan sparando cazzate a tutto spiano senza che staff dica una fava..


va come mi diventi seria, formale e tutta d'un pezzo a volte.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> va come mi diventi seria, formale e tutta d'un pezzo a volte.


lo sono sempre stata amor.
passo dal cazzeggio al serio come un jet.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Ninna nanna musicale che è tutta da cantare... la folla è in delirio mi nascondo nel ripostiglio, mi accuccio in un cantone e la gente sfonda il portone... esco in mezzo a loro, incito un gran coro, sveglio il vicinato: m'hanno beccato! non mi importa d loro perchè voglio dirti sogni d'oro!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Ninna nanna musicale che è tutta da cantare... la folla è in delirio mi nascondo nel ripostiglio, mi accuccio in un cantone e la gente sfonda il portone... esco in mezzo a loro, incito un gran coro, sveglio il vicinato: m'hanno beccato! non mi importa d loro perchè voglio dirti sogni d'oro!


 
segnalata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo sono sempre stata amor.
> passo dal cazzeggio al serio *come un jet.*


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

or che questo svaccamento
lo facciamo a cuor contento

senza che si debba andare
degli svacchi altrui a spiare

si ricordin lor signore
purchè io non sia in ignore

che sta nerc..., cippa o fava
molti qui ne rovinava


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ti piacciono gli Haiku ?



Alcune si altre un po' meno... ma ti diro' se fa cagare almeno e' corta!


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alcune si altre un po' meno... ma ti diro' se fa cagare almeno e' corta!








mi hai rovinato l'effetto della lirica!


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> segnalata


era pure scopiazzata paro paro dal sito delle rime baciate


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (4 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> or che questo svaccamento
> lo facciamo a cuor contento
> 
> senza che si debba andare
> ...


 


Il mio avvocato, che è tipo a modo,
Consigliò a mio marito di farci un nodo.


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Il mio avvocato, che è tipo a modo,
> Consigliò a mio marito di farci un nodo.


và che sintonia!
la prossima la si scrive a 4 mani


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La poesia e' per pochi... deve dire tanto in poche parole, senza strapparsi le vesti altrimenti mi sa di piagnone.
> 
> Non mi ci metto ma apprezzo chi ci tenta


Finché la barca lascia la scia
Io ti lascio la firma mia


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

*dal diario di terza media....*

80 voglia di te
70 ne hai di me
16 di amarmi
6 mio


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (4 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> 80 voglia di te
> 70 ne hai di me
> 16 di amarmi
> 6 mio


ottanta è con due T e non ha l'H
settanta ha due T
GLI UNICI sono sedici (se dici) e sei


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> ottanta è con due T e non ha l'H
> settanta ha due T
> GLI UNICI sono sedici (se dici) e sei


resta il fatto che leggendo i numeri hai compreso comunque....


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Giugno 2009)

proviam col manzo
disse hattori hanzo


----------



## Amoremio (4 Giugno 2009)

allora meglio un bonzo
disse quel tipo st...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

_se_ contraria t'è  la sorte, e mancato t'è il successo, smetti di far castelli in aria e va a piangere sul...cesso


----------



## Amoremio (5 Giugno 2009)

abbiamo motivo di argomentare che non è il contenuto lirico il nostro obiettivo
ma la musicalità del verso, fine a sè stessa


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _se_ contraria t'è la sorte, e mancato t'è il successo, smetti di far castelli in aria e va a piangere sul...cesso


Questa è una storica citazione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _se_ contraria t'è la sorte, e mancato t'è il successo, smetti di far castelli in aria e va a piangere sul...cesso


 






















cesso però non dovevi metterlo, nella versione originale non c'è


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cesso però non dovevi metterlo, nella versione originale non c'è


siete lente di comprendonio e ho ritenuto necessario metterlo


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

Un uomo solitario
Pensa al suo calvario
Guardando dalla finestra scruta l'orizzonte
Immaginando di costruire un ponte
Che da lei potrebbe condurlo 
Ed è così che getta un urlo
Ah maledetto amore 
Unica malattia del cuore


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *siete lente di comprendonio* e ho ritenuto necessario metterlo


ma andare a cagher pare brutto?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma andare a cagher pare brutto?


fallo in rima almeno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fallo in rima almeno


 
odio le rime


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fallo in rima almeno


Andare a cagher pare brutto
Mi pulisco il c@@o tutto
E mi sfogo con un rutto
Al sapore di prosciutto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Andare a cagher pare brutto
> Mi pulisco il c@@o tutto
> E mi sfogo con un rutto
> Al sapore di prosciutto


vabbè ma che è sto schifo?
vuoi rimarci anche di come ti pulisci il culo?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Andare a cagher pare brutto
> Mi pulisco il c..o tutto
> E mi sfogo con un rutto
> Al sapore di prosciutto


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Andare a cagher pare brutto
> Mi pulisco il c@@o tutto
> E mi sfogo con un rutto
> Al sapore di prosciutto


Voilà  il conte dalle braghe onte


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

dopo tanti brutti dì
è arrivato il venerdì
ci si può così spassare
e il lavoro allè a cagare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè ma che è sto schifo?
> vuoi rimarci anche di come ti pulisci il culo?





Anna A ha detto:


>





Asudem ha detto:


> Voilà il conte dalle braghe onte


un mare di consensi


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

Da quando ridacchiare è un peccato
Ridere dopo tanta serietà mi è stato insegnato
Di cose serie possiamo parlare
Necrologi se volete possiamo postare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Da quando ridacchiare è un peccato
> Ridere dopo tanta serietà mi è stato insegnato
> Di cose serie possiamo parlare
> Necrologi se volete possiamo postare


hai poco da fare il pirla sai?
ridacchiare non è un peccato. neanche parlare di rutti al prosciutto è peccato, rimane il fatto che hai fatto schifo. contento tu, vai pure avanti


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Da quando ridacchiare è un peccato
> Ridere dopo tanta serietà mi è stato insegnato
> Di cose serie possiamo parlare
> Necrologi se volete possiamo postare


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai poco da fare il pirla sai?
> ridacchiare non è un peccato. neanche parlare di rutti al prosciutto è peccato, rimane il fatto che hai fatto schifo. contento tu, vai pure avanti


scrivo ridendo, ti tirano le pietre
scrivo serioso, ti tirano le pietre
qualunque cosa fai, dovunque te ne vai
sempre pietre in faccia prenderai

aggiungo: perchè?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

*ha ragione porello*



Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> scrivo ridendo, ti tirano le pietre
> scrivo serioso, ti tirano le pietre
> qualunque cosa fai, dovunque te ne vai
> sempre pietre in faccia prenderai
> ...



il destino è quel che l'è
non c'è scampo più per te


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> scrivo ridendo, ti tirano le pietre
> scrivo serioso, ti tirano le pietre
> qualunque cosa fai, dovunque te ne vai
> sempre pietre in faccia prenderai
> ...


sei stimolante e divertente come una spinta dalle scale


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

orsù miei amichetti
non rompete i cosidetti
andate avanti a crear
le rime per mandarvi a cagar


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il destino è quel che l'è
> non c'è scampo più per te


 


















   ma la finisci o no?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei stimolante e divertente come una spinta dalle scale


idem


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> idem


non potevo aspettarmi risposta migliore

ciao oscar


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non potevo aspettarmi risposta migliore
> 
> ciao oscar


già


----------



## Amoremio (5 Giugno 2009)

se il cretin non fai, Belmanzo
io con te perfin ci danzo

ma dopo la tua presentazione
c'è una legittima suspicione


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Giugno 2009)

siamo una bella banda di fuori di cranio ...


----------



## Amoremio (5 Giugno 2009)

e comunque in allegria
ci sta pure un vaffa e via!

sempre con garbo e cortesia
e senza scassare la minchi@ a mia


----------



## Amoremio (5 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> siamo una bella banda di fuori di cranio ...


... ma va?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> scrivo ridendo, ti tirano le pietre
> scrivo serioso, ti tirano le pietre
> qualunque cosa fai, dovunque te ne vai
> sempre pietre in faccia prenderai
> ...


ognuno scrive quel che vuole
ognuno scrive quel che pensa
se ti dispiace ce ne duole
ma dimostra di aver pazienza


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

la vita è fatta a scale
c'è chi scende e c'è chi sale
io ti auguro di cuore
di salir con l'ascensore


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la vita è fatta a scale
> c'è chi scende e c'è chi sale
> io ti auguro di cuore
> di salir con l'ascensore


l'ascensore non funziona
questa è sfiga bella e buona
resterò qui senza salire
li mortacci a inveire


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

se la sfiga ti soprende
è or di mollar le tende
ma siccome poi c'è festa
presto vieni lesta lesta


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Non sapete far le rime
Mi sembrate un po' cretine


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se la sfiga ti soprende
> è or di mollar le tende
> ma siccome poi c'è festa
> presto vieni lesta lesta


corro arrivo eccomi bene
mi fa male un po' la testa
ma il pensiero della festa
allevia tutte le mie pene


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non sapete far le rime
> Mi sembrate un po' cretine


 siamo in buona compagnia
se la tua firma è accanto alla mia


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

lemme lemme mi dirigo
con gran lena verso il frigo
ma poi penso che bellezza
oggi lavor solo la mezza
e col ganzo all'istante
corro corro al ristorante


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lemme lemme mi dirigo
> con gran lena verso il frigo
> ma poi penso che bellezza
> oggi lavor solo la mezza
> ...


 
che fortuna che ci sia
il ganzo che ti porta via
goditi il pranzo insieme a lui
senza pensare ai momenti bui
mangia bevi e fa' un sorriso
così splendido è il tuo viso


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Giugno 2009)

e l'epifania tutte le feste si porta via.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e l'epifania tutte le feste si porta via.


 risponde la candelora
ma ci sono io ancora


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

Ridete ridete
Voi tutti poi vi pentirete
Chi io sia presto saprete
Più una parola poi direte


----------



## Old sperella (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Ridete ridete
> Voi tutti poi vi pentirete
> Chi io sia presto saprete
> Più una parola poi direte


tremate tremate le streghe son tornate ?


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> tremate tremate le streghe son tornate ?


non capisco cosa vuoi dire


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Ridete ridete
> Voi tutti poi vi pentirete
> Chi io sia presto saprete
> Più una parola poi direte


Accidenti che paura
Qui stavolta è  proprio dura
Qui non se ne esce vivi
Dicci a che ti riferivi
Su ti prego bel manzetto
Non lasciarci sul filetto 
Non lasciarci col sospetto 
Che ci prendi pel culetto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Ridete ridete
> *Voi tutti poi vi pentirete*
> *Chi io sia presto saprete*
> Più una parola poi direte


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Ridete ridete
> Voi tutti poi vi pentirete
> Chi io sia presto saprete
> Più una parola poi direte


 

Occhio gente tutti in riga
che il manzetto s'è incazzato
se lui vuole ci castiga
con un rutto ben piazzato


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

La mia prima poesia! Che orgoglio!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Occhio gente tutti in riga
> che il manzetto s'è incazzato
> se lui vuole ci castiga
> con un rutto ben piazzato


presto scappiamo
andiamo in spieggia
prima che manzo molli una scoreggia


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> presto scappiamo
> andiamo in spieggia
> prima che manzo molli una scoreggia


 

Cara Asu devo avvertirti
che i rotariani non san scorreggiare
ruttano solo, ed alla bisogna,
quando dell'aria s'hanno a liberare


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Cara Asu devo avvertirti
> che i rotariani non san scorreggiare
> ruttano solo, ed alla bisogna,
> quando dell'aria s'hanno a liberare


Cara lale dalle belle pere
Devi  sapere  
Che i ricchi non solo si amareggiano
Ma alla bisogna pure scoreggiano


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (5 Giugno 2009)

Ed oggi grazie alla tecnologia
possiamo comunicare con chiunque sia
e degli scritti cambiarne il colore
ma per fortuna non c'è dato sentirne l'odore


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

non lasciata alcuna speme 
a chi legge queste rime
non sembrate delle cime
ma di certo un poco sceme


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non lasciata alcuna speme
> a chi legge queste rime
> non sembrate delle cime
> ma di certo un poco sceme


è arrivato il cretinetto
co suo stupido poemetto


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è arrivato il cretinetto
> co suo stupido poemetto


il cretinetto non si offende
e ti regala una sua rima
siete un po' tutte tremende
ma tu scema come prima


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> il cretinetto non si offende
> e ti regala una sua rima
> siete un po' tutte tremende
> ma tu scema come prima


Io pensavo fossi adulto
Ci credevo come a un culto
Ma ora so : non sei bambino
Sei soltanto un gran cretino


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io pensavo fossi adulto
> Ci credevo come a un culto
> Ma ora so : non sei bambino
> Sei soltanto un gran cretino


 hai ragione non sei scema
e  non son così cretino
ma ti butto un'anatema
che tu cada in un tombino


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> hai ragione non sei scema
> e  non son così cretino
> ma ti butto un'anatema
> che tu cada in un tombino



se la dieta ha fatto effetto 
io finisco nel buchetto
ma siccome ho sgarrato
nel tombino il culo mi resterà incastrato


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se la dieta ha fatto effetto
> io finisco nel buchetto
> ma siccome ho sgarrato
> nel tombino il culo mi resterà incastrato


se accadrà non ti crucciare
ti vogliam lo stesso bene
anche se te ad aiutare 
interverrà un'alzabalene


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se accadrà non ti crucciare
> ti vogliam lo stesso bene
> anche se te ad aiutare
> interverrà un'alzabalene


Non mi offendo certamente
Ma ti prego sii clemente
Preferisco un  bel  muletto 
già  tarato  sul tuo culetto.
Spero non ti sia offeso
Se ho scherzato sul tuo peso.
Ora vado lesta a casina 
Con la mia bella macchinina
Sta arrivando il temporale
Ti saluto gran maiale


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non mi offendo certamente
> Ma ti prego sii clemente
> Preferisco un bel muletto
> già tarato sul tuo culetto.
> ...


del maiale non mi offendo
e nemmeno pel mio peso
anche io stavo scherzando
ti saluto e do un sorriso


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> del maiale non mi offendo
> e nemmeno pel mio peso
> anche io stavo scherzando
> ti saluto e do un sorriso


non ti offendi di sicuro 
anche se ti mando in culo?
ti saluto caramente
che di rime non ne ho più in mente


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti offendi di sicuro
> anche se ti mando in culo?
> ti saluto caramente
> che di rime non ne ho più in mente


 anche il culo di saluta 
mentre in strada ti indirizzi
e ricorda che ti aiuta
pensar a me come Gigi rizzi


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

Affitto il soffitto del mio tempo sconfitto


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Affitto il soffitto del mio tempo sconfitto


 eeeeeehhhhhh???????????


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche il culo di saluta
> mentre in strada ti indirizzi
> e ricorda che ti aiuta
> pensar a me come Gigi rizzi


spero che non ti dispiaccia 
se il tuo culo ho preso per la faccia
lo saluto certamente
prima che mi passi della mente


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (5 Giugno 2009)

Retroillumino lo schermo dei percorsi tentati
Attraverso pixel elementari per testare i risultati


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> spero che non ti dispiaccia
> se il tuo culo ho preso per la faccia
> lo saluto certamente
> prima che mi passi della mente


 a parlar di culi non comincia
perchè altrimenti si fa notte
 poichè è il tuo che fa provincia 
e poi si finisce a botte


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> presto scappiamo
> andiamo in spieggia
> prima che manzo molli una scoreggia


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


faccio come jovanotti...tipo "non c'è niente che ho bisogno"...


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Giugno 2009)

gli han prescritto solo aglio
per avere un bel pendaglio.
chi ha svelato il mio
segreto
-urlò il manzo
insieme a un peto.


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Montale starà diventando verde dalla rabbia a non averli scritti lui cotanti versi...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> Montale starà diventando verde dalla rabbia a non averli scritti lui cotanti versi...


anche se so che è ormai è tardi
mi rimpiange il gran leopardi
forse sono un po' confusa
ma di certo son la musa
di poeti e gran scrivani
che mi vorrebbero fra le mani 

	
	
		
		
	


	





raga abbiate pazienza ma non c'è match...io sono 4 spanne sopra voi


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche se so che è ormai è tardi
> mi rimpiange il gran leopardi
> forse sono un po' confusa
> ma di certo son la musa
> ...


 Chi troppo in alto sal cade sovente, precipitevolissimevolmente


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> Chi troppo in alto sal cade sovente, precipitevolissimevolmente


larga la foglia 
stretta la via
non  mi scassare
la minchia mia


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> larga la foglia
> stretta la via
> non mi scassare
> la minchia mia


tra minchie e culi non trascendiamo
se ti vuoi batter qui alla tenzone
sol rime usare ora dobbiamo
ma non sopporto, sposta il culone


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tra minchie e culi non trascendiamo
> se ti vuoi batter qui alla tenzone
> sol rime usare ora dobbiamo
> ma non sopporto, sposta il culone


il mio culone si sposta lento
per far posto al tuo bastimento
non mi sfidare in singolar tenzone
che ci fai una figura da  coglione.
tu sei sarcastico ed offensivo
ma io ti offro un rametto d'ulivo
da piazzare in loco sicuro
prova a guardare se ci sta nel culo


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il mio culone si sposta lento
> per far posto al tuo bastimento
> non mi sfidare in singolar tenzone
> che ci fai una figura da coglione.
> ...


non ho dubbi sulla lentezza
nè tantomeno sulla maestria
ma non ho mai letto tanta sconcezza 
che di una donna è cotanta regia


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non ho dubbi sulla lentezza
> nè tantomeno sulla maestria
> ma non ho mai letto tanta sconcezza
> che di una donna è cotanta regia


te lo giuro sono donna
puoi guardar sotto la gonna
ma se spari gran minchiate
tocca prenderti a legnate


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te lo giuro sono donna
> puoi guardar sotto la gonna
> ma se spari gran minchiate
> tocca prenderti a legnate


 hai presente claudio villa e gabriella ferri che si prendevano a stornellate?
aspè che se c'è su youtube te lo posto....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> hai presente claudio villa e gabriella ferri che si prendevano a stornellate?
> aspè che se c'è su youtube te lo posto....


grande la Ferri ,cazzo.
Quanto mi manca.


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> grande la Ferri ,cazzo.
> Quanto mi manca.


 concordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...ma te lo ricordi o no "dove sta zazà" che si prendeva per il culo a stornella te con claudio villa?


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> concordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



questa per me è l'essenza di gabriella.
Il testo è strepitoso

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILqUaUCv16k


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa per me è l'essenza di gabriella.
> Il testo è strepitoso
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILqUaUCv16k


 sapevo che fosse questa ancora prima di aprire il link....ero piccolo ma me lo ricordo benissimo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















e credo proprio che fosse la sigla di coda di "dove sta zazà"


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

anche remedios.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lASwxqAlnFs&feature=related


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sapevo che fosse questa ancora prima di aprire il link...*.ero piccolo ma me lo ricordo benissimo.*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e io????io ero ancora uno spermatozoo à la  recherche du temp perdu


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io????io ero ancora uno spermatozoo à la recherche du temp perdu


 non esageriamo...lei millanta...


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

comunque vorrei far notare che da borges siamo finiti a gabriella ferri passando tra culi e bastimenti...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

ciccio...4 anni di differenza..
considerato che voi uomini siete tardi direi che siamo coetanei 

	
	
		
		
	


	





remedios mi fa godere


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciccio...4 anni di differenza..
> considerato che voi uomini siete tardi direi che siamo coetanei
> 
> 
> ...


 a me ne hanno dati 30 solo la settimana scorsa...tiè!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Giugno 2009)

*non rispondere che resta il micino per ultimo*



reale ha detto:


> a me ne hanno *dati 30 *solo la settimana scorsa...tiè!


di galera??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> Ridete ridete
> Voi tutti poi vi pentirete
> Chi io sia presto saprete
> Più una parola poi direte


non minacciare bel manzetto
anche se nessuno te l'ha detto
tu sei un po' fessacchiotto:
qualcuno già  sa chi è manzo88
e non sono certo io
mica sono proprio dio


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non minacciare bel manzetto
> anche se nessuno te l'ha detto
> tu sei un po' fessacchiotto:
> qualcuno già sa chi è manzo88
> ...








 ma che dici?
nessuno gliel'ha detto?
con tanti altri amici
lo si è preso per il culetto
ed abbiamo omesso
quanto fosse fesso?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2009)

Originariamente inviato da *Bel Manzo '88*  
_Ridete ridete
Voi tutti poi vi pentirete
Chi io sia presto saprete
Più una parola poi direte_


_lei non sa chi sono io!_
_son secondo solo a Dio!_
_ed invece si sa bene_
_chi può dir 'ste cose sceme_
_forse di turno un potentone_
_sicuramente un gonfiato pallone_

_ps per la rima finale sono stata buonissima_
_la prima alternativa era "gran cog...."_


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> nessuno gliel'ha detto?
> con tanti altri amici
> lo si è preso per il culetto
> ...


scusa scusa amore mio
la distratta sono io
tante cose per la testa
fanno rovinar la festa
oggi poi son tutta presa
ho mio figlio in un'impresa
prima prova generale
dello spettacolo annuale
canti musica e balletti
saran tutti dei folletti


----------

